# Some pics from a recent sharpening demo



## JBroida (Oct 3, 2013)

From time to time (actually, pretty often now days), we do sharpening demos for restaurants, hotels, and clubs. I thought you guys might like to see some pics from some of these, as often times the places are really cool. Here's one i did today:


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 3, 2013)

very cool. 

k.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Oct 4, 2013)

Interesting place. What is the interest level in knife sharpening / knives in the pro environment? Do you find that many of the cooks just need a refresher on sharpening technique, or is it more of an introduction to the subject?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 4, 2013)

it depends on the place and their management... here in LA, i am very closely connected with the restaurant world, as a function of working in it for so long. Many of my friends have become interested in learning, which means they inspire people working for them to learn. That being said, the general state of sharpening experience is pretty dismal overall... but we're working on it. At this particular place, there are a number of very interested line cooks, even one with a gesshin kagekiyo knife that is capable of using and sharpening it. Likewise, the chef has taken an interest in sharpening and educating others about it, so the environment there was great.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 4, 2013)

Yea Jon. Our Knife Sharpening Sensei


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 4, 2013)

When are you gonna come hold a class in Houston? lol I would attend.


----------



## JBroida (Oct 4, 2013)

if you can find free time in my life, i would be happy to


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 4, 2013)

Just because Jon has the best knives, he get's to go to all the cool places! :cool2:


----------



## schanop (Oct 4, 2013)

JBroida said:


> if you can find free time in my life, i would be happy to




LOL, that would be even worse in a few month time .. But hey, that's a great trade off.


----------

